# brake pedal problems



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

the brake pedal is sticking!!! i'm going to change my fluid today to see if that helps.


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: brake pedal problems (letutt)*

That dosnt sound good... good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by audiguy06 at 10:38 AM 5-8-2006_


----------

